# What is your set of gloves?



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I use youngstown with 2 fingers and thumb bare. Unfortunately human sweat seems to act as a solvent on the glue they use.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Freaky Freezies :thumbup:


----------



## That's It? (Aug 31, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Freaky Freezies :thumbup:


 I did mean for work, but I still have my pair from when I was a kid. A skier shows on them. They are actually called Freezy Freakies


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/freezy-frea...ock-kids-S-robot-navy-blue-palm-/120829672942


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Working electrical I always kept a pair of decent leather gloves for threading RMC and doing rope work that would kill mechanics gloves. I also carried at least two pair of Kobalt or Ironclad mechanics gloves on the van for day to day stuff. The Ironclad really hold up well.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Leather gloves ahhh:laughing: the free ones.....


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I like pigskin gloves for working with pipe and for wire pulls, I get them from Grainger most often @$10 a pair on the company tab. I haven't found a pair of mechanics gloves that fit my hands so I carry a bundle of those cheap disposable knit ones on the truck.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Mechanix at AutoZone.


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

_*Custom Leather Craft - Tradesman Gloves

*_
http://www.datacomtools.com/catalog/clc-gloves.htm

second one down, they lasted most of a summer with every day use.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

randomkiller said:


> I like pigskin gloves for working with pipe and for wire pulls, I get them from Grainger most often @$10 a pair on the company tab. I haven't found a pair of mechanics gloves that fit my hands so I carry a bundle of those cheap disposable knit ones on the truck.


yeah, I keep a bunch of the cheap ones stuffed under my seat. I only use welders gloves when I really need something that's a glove.


----------



## kf5aeo (Dec 4, 2011)

Egrodyne pro-flex


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

randomkiller said:


> I like pigskin gloves for working with pipe and for wire pulls, I get them from Grainger most often @$10 a pair on the company tab. I haven't found a pair of mechanics gloves that fit my hands so I carry a bundle of those cheap disposable knit ones on the truck.


Pigskin? Wow,they don't waste nothing...just like that dude from Texas Chain
Saw Massacre movie, the skinny, crazy f*cker that go in their van and talked about head cheese....they scrape the bones clean!


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Many types, leather, snowmobile, mittens, mechanics, surgical. All have their own uses.


----------



## Nead51 (Dec 8, 2011)

For working out in the rain and snow, I've found chilly-grips H2O work really well.


----------



## jredwood301 (Feb 8, 2009)

These are the best gloves for working in warm weather. They have no seams(except on the cuff) and are very light weight. They are suprisingly durable. I have had pairs last 3-4 months. And this is doing industrial work. I have tried mechanix gloves and everthing similar but nothing last as long and gives the dextarity that the 11-600 does. I can almost guarantee that if you tried a pair you would never buy a different glove for warm weather work. And these only cost about 2.50 a pair (usually sold by the dozen).I know i got a little overboard on this but when you find something that works so well you just want to tell everyone about them.:thumbsup:


















Safety without sacrificing performance
*Description*




Polyurethane palm coating 

Maximum tactile sensitivity in the finger area for exceptional feel
Excellent fit and performance to maintain high productivity
Ultra-cool stretch nylon liner 

Provides barehand dexterity
Breathable nylon liner increases worker acceptance and safety compliance
Available in white or black
*Industries*


Aerospace
Appliance Manufacturing
Automotive
Electricians
General Carpentry
General Industry
Janitorial/Sanitation
Mining
Plumbers
Public Utilities
Warehousing
*Ideal Applications*


Assembling, inspecting and packing small or delicate parts
Assembly and handling of nuts, bolts and screws
Assembly application when handling small to medium abrasive parts
Carpentry, drywall, roofing
Electrical component assembly and installation
Final assembly areas
General material handling
Small to medium scale metal stamping
Truck driving, forklift and crane operation


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've tried everything under the sun, but I just keep going back to the brown jersey gloves that you get like 10 pair for 10 bucks. For some reason, I can still only find two left gloves.:laughing:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I like pigskin. They are real soft, and fit nicely.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnR said:


> I like pigskin. They are real soft, and fit nicely.


When I buy leather gloves, I generally pick pigskin or deer hide. They are both soft. Goat is too soft, and tears too easily. Get any of them wet and dry them improperly, and you're back to shoe leather.


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

jredwood301 said:


> These are the best gloves for working in warm weather. They have no seams(except on the cuff) and are very light weight. They are suprisingly durable. I have had pairs last 3-4 months. And this is doing industrial work. I have tried mechanix gloves and everthing similar but nothing last as long and gives the dextarity that the 11-600 does. I can almost guarantee that if you tried a pair you would never buy a different glove for warm weather work. And these only cost about 2.50 a pair (usually sold by the dozen).I know i got a little overboard on this but when you find something that works so well you just want to tell everyone about them.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I buy these all the time. I buy them 5 pair at a time


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> When I buy leather gloves, I generally pick pigskin or deer hide. They are both soft. Goat is too soft, and tears too easily. Get any of them wet and dry them improperly, and you're back to shoe leather.


 

I have the Klein deer hide, and also use them for my "outers" for my sleeves. $20 if I remember......


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We get deerskin drivers gloves and TIG gloves and cowhide MIG gloves along with a crap load of blue Nitrile gloves from a saftey supply house. 

I have to buy in bulk, with a bunch of welders, mechanics, fitters and milwrghts around gloves die quick :laughing:


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Pigskin? Wow,they don't waste nothing...just like that dude from Texas Chain
> Saw Massacre movie, the skinny, crazy f*cker that go in their van and talked about head cheese....they scrape the bones clean!


 
Pigskin holds up a little longer than deerskin.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

i use irwins. Black yellow n blue colored gloves. Nice fit durrable and dont see anyone else with them, which eliminates "their mine" arguments. Around 15 dollars on line.


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

My primary gloves are the very cheap cotton knit gloves. I carry them by the dozen, and run them through the laundry.

They offer some warmth when DRY, and some protection from chips and oil. They're cheap enough that your heart doesn't break if you damage one.

They used to be ideal for lighting maintenance and even working with pipe, but that utility has decreased as the Chinese add more synthetic to the fiber mix. The plastic is slippery, and hot light bulbs will melt it.


----------

